# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Τα ανοσοποιητικό των πτηνών αποκαλύπτει τη σκληρότητα της ζωής στην πόλη

## MacGyver

_Ελάχιστα είναι γνωστά για το πώς αλλάζουν οι κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές των σπουργιτιών  σε αστικούς οικότοπους_

Τα πτηνά της πόλης μπορούν να τσιμπολογούν άπληστα στις σπιτικές ταΐστρες – και να γίνεται ο χειμώνας ευκολότερος σε σχέση με τα πουλιά στην ύπαιθρο – αλλά  αποδεικνύεται ότι βρίσκονται σε εσωτερική σύγχυση.

Οι ερευνητές έχουν διαπιστώσει ότι πολλοί εσωτερικοί αμυντικοί μηχανισμοί που είναι απενεργοποιημένοι στα πουλιά της υπαίθρου είναι πολύ πιο δραστήριοι σε αυτά των πόλεων. Αυτοί οι βιολογικές οδοί αντλούν επιπλέον αντιοξειδωτικά, κύτταρα του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος και αποτοξικοποιητές - ένα σημάδι ότι η αστική ζωή προκαλεί την υγεία τους.

Σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, οι πληθυσμοί των πουλιών μειώνονται. Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία που δημοσίευσε πέρυσι ο οργανισμός διατήρησης “BirdLife International”, το 40% των ειδών των πτηνών έχει μειούμενους πληθυσμούς ενώ το 7% αυξανόμενους πληθυσμούς. Το BirdLife αναφέρει την αστικοποίηση ως μια καταστροφική δύναμη για πολλά είδη πτηνών, ωστόσο ορισμένα είδη ανταπεξέρχονται καλά στις πόλεις, όπως η ευπροσάρμοστη παπαδίτσα (great tit), του οποίου ο πληθυσμός είναι σε άνοδο.

Τα πτηνά των πόλεων έχουν διαφορετική εμπειρία από αρπακτικά ζώα, διαθεσιμότητα τροφής και ασθένειες από αυτή της υπαίθρου. Αυτό μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει - για παράδειγμα, οι άνθρωποι αφήνουν φαγητό έξω για τα πουλιά στους κήπους τους -  αλλά  πρέπει επίσης να αντιμετωπίσουν έναν κατακερματισμένο βιότοπο, που χαρακτηρίζεται από ηχορύπανση, φωτορύπανση και ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση. Οι επιστήμονες θέλουν να κατανοήσουν αυτές τις συνιστώσες, προκειμένου να μελετήσουν καλύτερα τη δραματική πτώση ορισμένων πληθυσμών πουλιών.

Ένας ερευνητικός όμιλος στη Σουηδία έχει μελετήσει τις παπαδίτσες που ζουν σε 500 ειδικές φωλιές-κουτιά (nestboxes) στην πόλη του Malmö και παρόμοιο πληθυσμό στο δάσος. Το συγκεκριμένο είδος επιλέχτηκε εν μέρει επειδή είναι ήδη αρκετά μελετημένα, καθώς επίσης η χρήση των ειδικών φωλιών καθιστά εύκολο για τους ερευνητές να τα εντοπίσουν και να τα εξετάσουν. Οι ερευνητές ελέγχουν τις φωλιές εβδομαδιαίως κατά τη διάρκεια της άνοιξης, ζυγίζουν, μετράνε και παίρνουν δείγματα αίματος από τους νεοσσούς, σύμφωνα με την Dr Hannah Watson, οικολόγο στο Πανεπιστήμιο Lund της Σουηδίας.

Μια αρχική μελέτη αποκάλυψε ότι τα αστικά πουλιά είχαν υψηλότερα επίπεδα αντιοξειδωτικών που κυκλοφορούν στο αίμα τους από ό, τι τα πουλιά της υπαίθρου – ένας αμυντικός μηχανισμός κατά της προσβολής από τις ελεύθερες ρίζες - τοξικές εκδοχές των ατόμων οξυγόνου.

«Η έκθεση σε ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση θα δημιουργούσε περισσότερες ελεύθερες ρίζες (στο σώμα), οι οποίες στη συνέχεια θα μπορούσαν να αυξήσουν το οξειδωτικό στρες - ένα είδος κυτταρικού στρες», δήλωσε η Δρ Watson. «Οι ελεύθερες ρίζες προκαλούν βλάβη στο DNA, τα λιπίδια, τις πρωτεΐνες - όλα τα μακρομόρια στο κύτταρο».

Για να διερευνήσει τις συνέπειες με μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια, συνέκρινε δείγματα RNA (αντίστοιχο με DNA) μεταξύ των δύο πληθυσμών, σε ένα έργο που ονομάζεται URBAN EPIGENETICS.

Ενώ τα γονίδια κωδικοποιούν τη δομή και τη συντήρηση ενός ζωντανού αντικειμένου, λειτουργούν μόνο αν είναι ενεργοποιημένα - ή εκφράζονται. Αυτό συμβαίνει μέσα από ένα κομμάτι της χημείας, γνωστό ως μεθυλίωση του DNA, που μπορεί να προκληθεί από περιβαλλοντικούς παράγοντες.

Η Δρ Watson διαπίστωσε ότι τα γονίδια που ήταν υπεύθυνα για τις ανοσολογικές αντιδράσεις των πτηνών της πόλης είχαν αυξηθεί, υπονοώντας ότι αγωνίζονταν σε περισσότερες μολύνσεις από τα αγροτικά πουλιά. Παρομοίως, άλλα γονίδια, όπως αυτά για την εξουδετέρωση δηλητηρίων, φλεγμονών και παραγωγής αντιοξειδωτικών για την καταπολέμηση των ελεύθερων ριζών, ενεργοποιήθηκαν επίσης.

«Μόνο τα πτηνά που είναι σε πραγματικά καλή κατάσταση  είναι σε θέση να επιβιώσουν στην πόλη».
Dr Hannah Watson, Lund University, Sweden

«Έχουμε δει μεγάλες διαφορές όσον αφορά τα γονίδια που εκφράζονται και τα επίπεδα στα οποία εκφράζονται», ανέφερε. «Εμείς ερμηνεύουμε αυτό το γεγονός ότι είναι σύμφωνο με την πρόβλεψή μας ότι τα πτηνά που ζουν στην πόλη εκτίθενται σε περισσότερους από αυτούς τους περιβαλλοντικούς αγχωτικούς παράγοντες».

Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι τα αστικά πουλιά υποφέρουν, λέει η Δρ Watson. «Θα μπορούσε απλά να δείξει ότι είναι σε θέση να ανταποκριθούν και να αντιμετωπίσουν».

Για να καταλάβουμε αν τα πουλιά αντιμετωπίζουν αστικό άγχος, η Δρ Watson πήρε μέρος σε μια μελέτη ενός συναδέλφου της στην οποία μέτρησαν τα τελομερή στα άκρα των χρωμοσωμάτων των πτηνών.

Κατά την τελευταία δεκαετία, οι επιστήμονες έχουν δείξει ότι τα τελομερή μειώνονται σταδιακά κάθε φορά που ένα κύτταρο διαιρείται και σε απόκριση με άλλους παράγοντες άγχους, καταλήγουν τελικά σε στάδιο γήρανσης ή υποβάθμισης, που αντιστοιχεί στην γήρανση και τον θάνατο ενός οργανισμού. Στην πραγματικότητα, το μήκος των τελομερών ενός πλάσματος, όπως φαίνεται, προδικάζει τη διάρκεια ζωής του. Η ομάδα υποθέτει ότι, αν οι αστικές τάσεις επηρέασαν πραγματικά την ικανότητα των πληθυσμών παπαδίτσας να επιβιώσουν, αυτό θα αποκαλυπτόταν στα μήκη των τελομερών τους.

Διαπίστωσαν ότι οι νεοσσοί της πόλης είχαν κατά μέσο όρο μικρότερα τελομερή από εκείνα των νεοσσών της υπαίθρου.

Οι νεοσσοί με τα μικρότερα τελομερή ήταν λιγότερο ικανοί να αντεπεξέλθουν στο αστικό στρες και πέθαναν πριν φθάσουν στην ενηλικίωση. Παραδόξως, αυτό σήμαινε ότι οι ενήλικες παπαδίτσες στην πόλη θα ήταν πιθανόν να είναι ισχυρότερες από τον μέσο ενήλικα στο δάσος, επειδή οι πιο αδύναμοι είχαν εξαλειφθεί.

«Μόνο τα πτηνά που είναι σε πραγματικά καλή κατάσταση  είναι σε θέση να επιβιώσουν στην πόλη», δήλωσε η Δρ Watson. «Στην πραγματικότητα, οι ερευνητές πιστεύουν ότι ενώ πολλοί παράγοντες πίεσης στην πόλη αφανίζουν τα νεότερα, ασθενέστερα πουλιά, δεν μπορεί να έχουν μεγάλη συνέπεια κατά τη διάρκεια της ενήλικης ζωής για όσα πτηνά είναι αρκετά ανθεκτικά.



Οι παπαδίτσες που ζουν σε αστικές περιοχές καταπολεμούν περισσότερες μολύνσεις από τους ξαδέλφους τους στην ύπαιθρο.

Η αστική ζωή μπορεί επίσης να σημαίνει ότι οι κοινωνικές δομές που εξυπηρετούσαν ένα είδος καλά στον φυσικό βιότοπο δεν είναι πλέον απαραίτητες ή ακόμη και επιβλαβείς.

Τα σπουργίτια στην άγρια ​​φύση, για παράδειγμα, ανταγωνίζονται μεταξύ τους για τροφή σύμφωνα με μια ιεραρχία κυριαρχίας που καθορίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από το μέγεθος. Αλλά στις πόλεις, υπάρχουν δύο βασικές διαφορές - το φαγητό είναι πιο άφθονο και τα σπουργίτια είναι μικρότερα, πιθανώς επειδή δεν χρειάζεται να αποθηκεύουν σωματικό λίπος αφού οι χειμώνες είναι πιο ήπιοι. Οποιοσδήποτε παράγοντας θα μπορούσε να υπονομεύσει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο κανονικά ανταγωνίζονται για τροφή.

Ομοίως, τα σπουργίτια είναι γνωστά για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο συνεργάζονται για να προσβάλουν δυνατούς θηρευτές. Αλλά όταν ο κίνδυνος μετατοπίζεται από ένα αρπακτικό πουλί σε μια γάτα ή σκύλο, αυτή η συμπεριφορά θα μπορούσε να καταστεί περιττή.

Με τους αριθμούς τους σε παρακμή, αλλά εξακολουθούν να είναι ισχυροί (1,3 δισεκατομμύρια σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο), η σκληρότητα, η επιθετικότητα και η ικανότητά τους να επιβιώσουν γύρω από τους ανθρώπους υποδηλώνουν ότι φαίνεται να το κάνουν καλά στις αστικές περιοχές.

Η Δρ. Lyanne Brouwer, οικολόγος στο Πανεπιστήμιο Radboud του Nijmegen στην Ολλανδία, μελετά τα σπουργίτια σε μια ποικιλία αστικών οικοτόπων, καθώς εμπλέκονται στις συνεργατικές και ανταγωνιστικές συμπεριφορές τους, σε ένα πρόγραμμα που ονομάζεται UrbanBird, το οποίο λειτουργεί μέχρι το 2020. 

Χρησιμοποιεί παρατηρήσεις που συγκεντρώθηκαν από απλούς ανθρώπους, καθώς και από το δικό της πεδίο εργασίας για να κατανοήσουν τις αιτίες και τις μακροπρόθεσμες επιπτώσεις οποιασδήποτε αλλαγής της συμπεριφοράς στον τρόπο που τα σπουργίτια αλληλεπιδρούν μεταξύ τους. Τελικά αυτό θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην πρόβλεψη του τρόπου με τον οποίο η αστικοποίηση θα μπορούσε να επηρεάσει άλλα είδη και τη βιοποικιλότητα.

«Είναι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρον να βλέπουμε ότι όλοι οι παράγοντες που θα μπορούσαν να επηρεάσουν την κοινωνική συμπεριφορά, όπως για παράδειγμα η διαθεσιμότητα τροφής και τα αρπακτικά, είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί στις πόλεις και πως θα επηρεάσουν αυτές τις κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές.  Αποδεικνύεται ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικά τίποτα γνωστό για το πώς αυτές οι συμπεριφορές αλλάζουν στις πόλεις », είπε.

Δείτε την πηγή και το άρθρο στην αγγλική γλώσσα στον υπερσύνδεσμο:
https://horizon-magazine.eu/article/...L4ryyS0VkwLt10

----------

